# DE in soap?



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Just ran across a 100 year old soap recipe that called for powdered kieselguhr which Wikipedia says is DE. This is for a stain removing soap. Why would DE be used? 

It was a PDF that I downloaded from (I think) Preppers Inc or something like that but the actual pdf references http://www.all-naturalsoap.com which seems to automatically redirect to a search engine. I could post the recipe but I don't know who to credit for the actual content/download.


----------



## Lanpher2012 (Jun 25, 2014)

I use DE in my pool to filter the water, so it wouldn't surprise if it had some kind of cleansing property. It could also be used to exfoliate!


----------



## exegeses (Jan 28, 2003)

Have no idea why DE would be useful in a stain removal soap. DE's great benefit is its silica content. Maybe they used it for it's abrasive properties. What type of stain removal? Pots & pans or fabric?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

DE works well for scrubbing (think Akax and Comet) but I had never thought of putting it IN soap. Maybe they were making a Lava-type bar?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmmm I'm thinking possibly it was used as a filler. Some of the diy stain stick recipes I've read call for starch. Perhaps it was used as a thickener? Seems like an odd ingredient to use though. Wouldn't cornstarch or laundry starch be cheaper and easier to get?


----------



## exegeses (Jan 28, 2003)

Starch would be a binding agent or, as you said, a thickener. DE doesn't really have those properties. Absorbs moisture like crazy, though.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

DE is also used as an "insulator". Maybe it was used in lieu of what we do today--wrapping with towels or insulation to cool???


----------

